# i need help please!!!!!



## barnes8888 (Dec 1, 2011)

I am a new starter and would like to know if and when you dissolved the gold plated pin and ram card sound cards ect.. will there be other metal in the acid and how do i remove them i am very new to gold recovery and and would love if people could help i want to do it Aqua Regia but i dont know how to get the acid gold to a gold dust i cant read and write very well as i am dislesic but i can have my miss read it for me thank you very much.


----------



## romaniarecycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes there will be other metals present, and you can do some research here on the forum on how to separate them...


----------



## barnes8888 (Dec 1, 2011)

just doing that can i use electroplating to remove the other metals or will i have to use more acid.

i have bin watching videos and reading on this so im getting an idea i just need to know will i have to use urea or someyhing to make the metals come out of the acid


thank you very much..


----------



## Smack (Dec 1, 2011)

You don't process gold plated material in A/R. Basically there are 3 methods most of us here use to process gold plate material: Acid/Peroxide, De-plating in a cell and the Nitric method followed by A/R. Search them up here on the forum...top right of page.


----------



## barnes8888 (Dec 2, 2011)

thank you so much bro to tell you the truth i'v bin wathing the videos and reading up about this and i have a small idea of what can be done but no idea realy how to do it as in 

step 1...
step 2...

and so on i knew about the acid but i didn't know about de'plateing and the other thank's


----------



## joem (Dec 2, 2011)

First: What method are you doing, now?
Second: If none yet? Then great.
Third: Sort your items into it's own groups,
Fourth: Come back here and post pictures of your groups of items.
Fifth: Then forum members can guide you.


----------



## barnes8888 (Dec 2, 2011)

[]im not using any method yet as i am collecting up i have old mobile fone about 100 and old ram memory about 200

and that is in one tube and all pins from hard drives and cd rom and ect.. in another tube.

the form room has help me so much last night i spent 2 hours sorting all my bits and bobs out into circuit boards and gold plated pins and other gold plated metals

i have learnd the you need to use a acid bath with the circuit boards and deplate the gold plated pins and ect... 

just not sour what i should do next and what the best acid is to use and how to go from acid to a gold dust thank you people you are so helpful i was going to give up and throw all my stuff away but after readimg what other are doin has inspired me to keep going......

attachment=2]DSCF0412.JPG[/attachment


----------



## barnes8888 (Dec 2, 2011)

these are just a small amount of what i have thanks all.....


----------



## eeTHr (Dec 2, 2011)

barnes---


First, sort this out for yourself: There are *two* basic *types* of processes for gold, as follows.

1. Gold *recovery* processes.
2. Gold *refining* processes.

Get that clear in your mind before you try to understand anything else about this.


The *recovery* processes will remove your gold from the escrap material, and separate it from base metals.

The *refining* processes will purify the gold which you recover.


For *recovery,* there are a few different methods. The best method for *recovery* depends on what particular kind of escrap objects you are recovering the gold from.

For *refining,* there are only two basic methods which home refiners usually use.


The *reasons* for different methods, are cost of chemicals and accuracy of results. Using the wrong method on certain types of materials will cause more problems than they solve, resulting in loss of both time and money.

Thoroughly understanding these fundamentals, will allow you to build a good understanding of precious metals recovery and refining, and help avoid confusion in the future. These basic principles are the foundation of everything else on this site. Know them well.

Never use a *refining* process for recovery.

Never use a *recovery* process for refining.


Note: In your original question, you are asking for help in using a *refining* process for recovery. Not good. First get a good *recovery* method for a particular type of escrap. *Then* decide on which refining method to use.


----------



## niteliteone (Dec 2, 2011)

eeTHr said:


> First, sort this out for yourself: There are *two* basic *types* of processes for gold, as follows.
> 
> 1. Gold *recovery* processes.
> 2. Gold *refining* processes.
> ...



Thank You, eeTHr 8) 8) 8)

This statement needs to be placed on the registration screen so that all new comers must read this before they can join here or post anything. :shock: :evil: :roll: 

Tom C.


----------



## barnes8888 (Dec 2, 2011)

niteliteone said:


> eeTHr said:
> 
> 
> > First, sort this out for yourself: There are *two* basic *types* of processes for gold, as follows.
> ...


so true thank you i would like to recover the gold and i think then that leaves me with the gold dust or suliton and i know how to refine the gold as smellting and turning it into a gold nugget or small bar.

i have bin looking on this foar room and not found any clear way of recovering the gold but i do know you have to use acids but not shoure on with is best for the phone boards and ram boards i have leared how to deplate in but not how to recover the gold out of the left over solution ofter deplating and the same with deloveing gold in a/r how do i get from gold soluiton to gold dust.

i need a detailed step by step book or a web site that can help me or vedios please and thank you every one you are all a big help thanks again.......


----------



## martyn111 (Dec 2, 2011)

> i need a detailed step by step book or a web site that can help me or vedios please and thank you every one you are all a big help thanks again.......



Hokes book, free download on palladiums posts would be a good start for the step by step book, Videos on Lasersteve's website for visual learners!


----------



## Smack (Dec 2, 2011)

He said book.... :mrgreen:


----------



## barnes8888 (Dec 3, 2011)

martyn111 said:


> > i need a detailed step by step book or a web site that can help me or vedios please and thank you every one you are all a big help thanks again.......
> 
> 
> 
> Hokes book, free download on palladiums posts would be a good start for the step by step book, Videos on Lasersteve's website for visual learners!


thamk you know on the web site not realy showing me how to gold from desolved gold in to dry gold dust can you point me in the right direction.


----------



## trashmaster (Dec 3, 2011)

download a copy of The goldrefining handbook Vol 1 and 2 and start with them.

they are in the sig line of many members;


----------



## Palladium (Dec 3, 2011)

Look below in my sig line for what you seek. :arrow:


----------



## barnes8888 (Dec 4, 2011)

Palladium said:


> Look below in my sig line for what you seek. :arrow:


thank you so much this is what i was looking for wow its got everything i wanted to know in them. thank you so much if there was a rateing for help it was a A++ thanks everyone this is just a start of something great for me thanks.


----------



## mahmoud_xp10 (Dec 31, 2011)

trashmaster said:


> download a copy of The goldrefining handbook Vol 1 and 2 and start with them.
> 
> they are in the sig line of many members;


i am new student too and i started with recover by hno3 
then but it in AR
then put some h2so4 
then put urua 
then add 3x water then filter it
then put ZN
wt should i do to wash it good
thx for help


----------



## butcher (Dec 31, 2011)

mahmoud_xp10

I am a new student too, and I started with recover using HNO3 (good your removing base metals)
Then put it in AR.
Then put some H2SO4 (Few drops ok to remove lead)
Then put urea (Not needed, use minimum nitric acid and evaporation method)
Then add 3x the water then filter it.
Then put Zn (I would change reagent)
What should I do to wash it well? (See Harold's wash proceedure link below)
Thanks for help


You will learn much better methods here on the forum, than the method you are using now (above).

Here are some that will get you started.
Pay close attention to Harold’s, washing instructions, and you may consider re-refining your gold (using a better procedure) to make it shine.



http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=325&hilit=gold+shining

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=11106&start=20

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=6026


----------

